# A-ARM QUESTION????



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

FIRST OFF ITS MY 1ST LOWRIDER. LOOKING FOR HELP NOT B.S....i had started with 1inch extended upper a-arms. its my daily driver and after 3 days of driving around town the corner of tire and side wall were already getting bald and showing some wire 















I took it back and got the arms shimmed in. im not to sure how far and after about 2 weeks of driving im already balding the tires again








I was feeling the extended arms for awhile. but like i said its my daily driver and use it for lay n play.but got tired of seeing my tires bald and dirty all the time.So my question is there any bads to going back to stock length arms. And by going back to stock length will my wheels ride flat.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Ur wheels will butterfly when locked up, u will lose a lil over all height in front when locked up, will also stress ball joints when locked up....but u dont absolutely NEED extended arms.....shim them more or build another set w 1/2" extension


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Ur wheels will butterfly when locked up, u will lose a lil over all height in front when locked up, will also stress ball joints when locked up....but u dont absolutely NEED extended arms.....shim them more or build another set w 1/2" extension


THANKS FOR THE ADVICE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Also try to get your toe aligned, I ran 1 1/2 extension on my glasshouse and had my car aligned, don't bother with the camber obviously just the toe. This will help your tires last longer, my car drove much better too. Might be hard to find a shop to do it most are crybabies and won't do it but I found a shop.


----------



## d1333x (Apr 27, 2012)

I have 1/2 inch, sitting on 155/80/13r and i've driven almost 200 miles without noticing anything to the tread


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

509Rider said:


> Also try to get your toe aligned, I ran 1 1/2 extension on my glasshouse and had my car aligned, don't bother with the camber obviously just the toe. This will help your tires last longer, my car drove much better too. Might be hard to find a shop to do it most are crybabies and won't do it but I found a shop.


What you mean by the toe?


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

d1333x said:


> I have 1/2 inch, sitting on 155/80/13r and i've driven almost 200 miles without noticing anything to the tread


What psi are u rollin on


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

RODRIGUEZ MADE said:


> What you mean by the toe?


It's basically making sure your tires are pointing straight down the road when you drive, if the toe is off your tires will not only be riding on the edge from the extended a arms but could also be getting dragged if not centered.If that makes any sense at all lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

looks like a lot of extension for a daily. 
I always assumed you need this for hopping as you eliminate the negative camber on lock up, but on a lay'n'play daily i dont see the point. But lovley Monte. I like that model year the best. More pics? And good stretch on them tires too


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> looks like a lot of extension for a daily.
> I always assumed you need this for hopping as you eliminate the negative camber on lock up, but on a lay'n'play daily i dont see the point. But lovley Monte. I like that model year the best. More pics? And good stretch on them tires too


This is BEFORE i had the arms shimmed








AFTER


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Ur wheels will butterfly when locked up, u will lose a lil over all height in front when locked up, will also stress ball joints when locked up....but u dont absolutely NEED extended arms.....shim them more or build another set w 1/2" extension


i found out my arms were shimmed back a 1/2 inch. would i still be able to shim them back some more or should i jus go with 1/2 inch extended arms


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

509Rider said:


> Also try to get your toe aligned, I ran 1 1/2 extension on my glasshouse and had my car aligned, don't bother with the camber obviously just the toe. This will help your tires last longer, my car drove much better too. Might be hard to find a shop to do it most are crybabies and won't do it but I found a shop.


X2 allways set the toe. You will scuff the shit out of your tires and ruin them alot quicker if not. Any shop SHOULD do it, it is the easiest and quickest part of the alignment.


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

How much are the arms extended?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, its a profile shot so cant be sure but looks like the wheels are dead straight on the 'after' picture, so i'd think is good.
Now, i have a question since im not too schooled into the new school stuff, but isnt the purpose of extending the uppers that of having them parallel at lock up? Or it is simply to gain travel?


----------



## d1333x (Apr 27, 2012)

RODRIGUEZ MADE said:


> What psi are u rollin on


50psi all around


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Must be 1" ext. But caddy arms , what will give a 2" extension


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

WUTITDU said:


> Must be 1" ext. But caddy arms , what will give a 2" extension


my arms are cnc cut caprice 1" extended


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

RODRIGUEZ MADE said:


> my arms are cnc cut caprice 1" extended


caprice are also a 1" longer then g-bodys , so that gives still a 2" extension


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U got a 2in extension. On that. thats alot for a daily driver. But the "toe" is the tires are facing inward.


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> U got a 2in extension. On that. thats alot for a daily driver. But the "toe" is the tires are facing inward.


thank you for the info homies. i GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. :thumbsup: My next question is since i already shimmed them back a half inch .would i be able to have them shimmed a whole 1". or what would be the best option to go with? i think with a whole inch shimmed that would be jus right


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

If you shime them back an inch they might start hitting the cylinder when locking up.


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

WUTITDU said:


> If you shime them back an inch they might start hitting the cylinder when locking up.


This is my arm with it locked up all the way.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Get new arms and start over.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah Mufusa is right , better starting with a new pair of arms. Caprice arms not extended will give 1" extension , wich will ride a lot better.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats gonna be close shimmed back


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

i just put some stock arms with a 1in extension. the car drives so much more better. still rolling on stocks til my next check so i can replace the worn tires wit new ones.


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

FOR SALE. extended 1inch cnc caprice cut A-Arms. trying to sell local.im in Corcoran CA 93212 i want $200








i also have some 6 lug adapters $30
















Brand new shallow coil over cups $35


----------

